# Farrier in Road Rage Assault



## sally2008 (2 September 2011)

Oh dear - never a very smart move to punch someone who's mate is wearing a helmet-cam 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ls-caught-road-rage-attack-posted-online.html


----------



## Cahill (2 September 2011)

oh dear.
but
seeing the way these arrogant lycra-clad cyclists hog the road 3 abreast with no thought for other road users,i`m not surprised.


----------



## sally2008 (2 September 2011)

I don't think there will ever be a good solution to the cyclists v motorists issue any more than there will to riders v motorists  

From other reports I've seen the video went viral within the cycling community with Nicholls full address and website details being published and consequently bombarded with abuse.  I wonder where the prosecution leaves him with the FRC?


----------



## perfect11s (2 September 2011)

sally2008 said:



			I don't think there will ever be a good solution to the cyclists v motorists issue any more than there will to riders v motorists 

Click to expand...

 I would make agressive cycling a capital offence there isnt a more unplesant and selfish group of people as some cyclists, absoulute self centerd scum and thats being generous .......


----------



## Suechoccy (2 September 2011)

Poor cyclist.  Having a car pass far too closely is bloody frightening and there's no need for it whatsoever. Dangerous driving.  No excuses for it whatsoever. Cars are potential lethal weapons. Anyone who drives a car should realise their capacity to kill and maim pedestrians, cats, dogs, horses, cyclists.  

Better to fit a 6" protuding knife from the centre of the steering wheel than a bloody airbag. Then people would drive more slowly and carefully at all times.  

I've been on the end of a nasty road rage incident while on my bike from a motorist and it was one of the scariest moments of my life as he chased me down in traffic and tried to run me off the road.  

The minority groups would have a far stronger voice if we learnt to work together rather than pull in our own narrow-interest directions.


----------



## Rowreach (2 September 2011)

sally2008 said:



			I wonder where the prosecution leaves him with the FRC?
		
Click to expand...

When the next issue of Forge Mag arrives I'll let you know - but personally I don't care what the provocation, or a person's state of mind is at the time, a blatant act of aggression like this speaks volumes about someone - would you want someone that violent shoeing your horse?


----------



## Spudlet (2 September 2011)

Suechoccy said:



			Better to fit a 6" protuding knife from the centre of the steering wheel than a bloody airbag. Then people would drive more slowly and carefully at all times.
		
Click to expand...

Nice!


----------



## sally2008 (2 September 2011)

Rowreach said:



			When the next issue of Forge Mag arrives I'll let you know - but personally I don't care what the provocation, or a person's state of mind is at the time, a blatant act of aggression like this speaks volumes about someone - would you want someone that violent shoeing your horse? 

Click to expand...

If I was in the market for a new farrier it would certainly rule him out.  Call me cynical but I can't help but wonder how much of his remorse is due to him realising the damage this incident will do to his business?  Do you know if the FRC take steps against those they consider bring the profession into disrepute?


----------



## Rowreach (2 September 2011)

sally2008 said:



			If I was in the market for a new farrier it would certainly rule him out.  Call me cynical but I can't help but wonder how much of his remorse is due to him realising the damage this incident will do to his business?  Do you know if the FRC take steps against those they consider bring the profession into disrepute?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they most definitely do.


----------



## sally2008 (2 September 2011)

I for one will watch with interest, as I am sure will many of his clients.

I'm not going to get into the rights and wrongs of cyclists and motorists but I have to say I have some admiration for the way the cycling community acted to get something done.  Despite the seriousness of the whole issue, I couldn't help but chuckle at this appeal posted on the easyasridingabike website: 

"I write this post in the interests of tracking down the clearly violent individual shown in the video above.

Although the police were easily able to locate the registered keeper of the car involved, it seems that &#8211; by an astonishing coincidence &#8211; the car was taken without consent on the day of the incident (the keys apparently being left in the ignition &#8211; how careless), before being returned to the owner at a later date.

All the details are at road.cc, including the account of the victim.

The attacker is still at large, and the police are not taking any further action &#8211; despite having several witnesses, including a bus driver, and video footage of the entire incident. And even the attacker&#8217;s first name, which appears to be &#8216;John&#8217;.

This yields a number of intriguing possibilities.

&#9632;A) the registered keeper of the car is the attacker, and the Metropolitan Police are incompetent.
&#9632;B) the registered keeper knows the attacker, but is refusing to name him, hiding behind the story that his car was taken by persons unknown, and then miraculously returned to him.
&#9632;C) the registered keeper does not know the attacker, who is in the peculiar habit of stealing a car with his mates, driving around and assaulting a stranger, before returning the car &#8211; undamaged &#8211; to its rightful owner.

I think that covers it."

This was posted before Mr Nicholls, alledgedly, turned up at a Police station with his solicitor to confess.


----------



## Mike007 (2 September 2011)

Cahill said:



			oh dear.
but
seeing the way these arrogant lycra-clad cyclists hog the road 3 abreast with no thought for other road users,i`m not surprised.
		
Click to expand...

Quite. And hitting his car with his hand was pretty provocative. I know some riders leave a lot to be desired but in my experience Sporting cyclists are a foul arrogant bunch of roadhogs. (And do they REALLY think lycra is fashionable on a man  Urgh!)


----------



## Rowreach (3 September 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Quite. And hitting his car with his hand was pretty provocative. I know some riders leave a lot to be desired but in my experience Sporting cyclists are a foul arrogant bunch of roadhogs. (And do they REALLY think lycra is fashionable on a man  Urgh!)
		
Click to expand...

I agree that these cyclists are a pain but some of you think that it is justifiable to punch someone to the ground because they have annoyed you   Crikey


----------



## irishdraft (3 September 2011)

I must admit I am surprised at some of the comments made about cyclists posted here, cyclists and horse riders are both vunerable groups who use the road and both groups experience numerous near misses and serious accidents from vehicle drivers who cannot be bothered to wait a couple of minutes to make sure they pass the vunerable road user safely. Unfortunately cyclists and horse riders do have to ride aggressively on the road to hold their position, yes I am sure sometimes a group of cyclists do not move out of the way quick enough for some car drivers but they are the ones who end up being killed, not the car driver !!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (3 September 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Quite. And hitting his car with his hand was pretty provocative. I know some riders leave a lot to be desired but in my experience Sporting cyclists are a foul arrogant bunch of roadhogs. (And do they REALLY think lycra is fashionable on a man  Urgh!)
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree. I can never understand how professional road users, like taxi drivers or farmers rushing to get hay in off the fields at the end of the day, can give way to horse riders and be considerate road users, while the Lyrca Boys out on a jolly are seemingly unable to slow down or give way to anyone.
No other group of road users has caused me be speechless by their selfish arrogance on so many occasions over the years, when hacking or driving my car.


----------



## Mince Pie (3 September 2011)

I must admit that round here I get groups of about 10 cyclists taking up the entire road - even the cars coming the other way have to move over...
I still think that publishing the guys full name and address is out of order, by all means give the footage to the police but let them deal with it - that is their job after all.
As to using him as a farrier well if I already had him and was happy with his work then I would continue using him, if I didn't then I would go on recommendation like I always do.


----------



## Holly Hocks (3 September 2011)

irishdraft said:



			I must admit I am surprised at some of the comments made about cyclists posted here, cyclists and horse riders are both vunerable groups who use the road and both groups experience numerous near misses and serious accidents from vehicle drivers who cannot be bothered to wait a couple of minutes to make sure they pass the vunerable road user safely. Unfortunately cyclists and horse riders do have to ride aggressively on the road to hold their position, yes I am sure sometimes a group of cyclists do not move out of the way quick enough for some car drivers but they are the ones who end up being killed, not the car driver !!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.  I am a cyclist and a horse rider.  I have as much right to be on the road as any motor vehicle. As a cyclist, there is no obligation to pull over to let a car past and any good driver should be able to hold back and overtake when the road is clear.  What on earth is wrong with people today?


----------



## dieseldog (3 September 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			Totally agree.  I am a cyclist and a horse rider.  I have as much right to be on the road as any motor vehicle. As a cyclist, there is no obligation to pull over to let a car past and any good driver should be able to hold back and overtake when the road is clear.  What on earth is wrong with people today?
		
Click to expand...

No there is no legal obligation, but what about a moral one.  Arrogant, ignorant idiots seems to be the norm with Lycra clad bike riders - why are they such obnoxious tools?  I got stuck in the middle of a bike ride, they were so dangerous, and seemed to think nothing of undertaking cars on a narrow road, with 6 inches of space, when the car is held up by bike riders in front of them, if I had knocked the idiot of the bike while his mates in front blocked the road I would have been the one prosecuted, not that stupid fool.  And the ride was organised by the police!  Just find them all incredibly rude.  I'm sure there is a nice one out there somewhere, maybe he should get a facebook page as he is so rare.


----------



## gemin1eye (3 September 2011)

Just imagine if you were one of those idiotic horse riders who thinks its acceptable to hit a car with a whip as it goes past - this could be you!


----------



## Holly Hocks (3 September 2011)

dieseldog said:



			No there is no legal obligation, but what about a moral one.  Arrogant, ignorant idiots seems to be the norm with Lycra clad bike riders - why are they such obnoxious tools?  I got stuck in the middle of a bike ride, they were so dangerous, and seemed to think nothing of undertaking cars on a narrow road, with 6 inches of space, when the car is held up by bike riders in front of them, if I had knocked the idiot of the bike while his mates in front blocked the road I would have been the one prosecuted, not that stupid fool.  And the ride was organised by the police!  Just find them all incredibly rude.  I'm sure there is a nice one out there somewhere, maybe he should get a facebook page as he is so rare.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree there are some obnoxious ones out there - as there are obnoxious horse riders, obnoxious drivers - the list goes on - but as with everything you can't tar the whole group with the same brush.  I'm merely a leisure cyclist so you won't see me in lycra anytime soon LOL! But to be honest, there's a lot of people who think riders look pretty silly in jodpurs and other riding wear - lets face it - if you're not the slimmest in the world - and I'm not, jodpurs/breeches are hardly the most flattering of things to wear! Practical yes - flattering, rarely.  Just as we wear our stuff for a practical purpose, the road cycle racers wear theirs for a purpose too.


----------



## YorksG (3 September 2011)

Some years ago we were hacking a newly bought horse home, a cycle race was happening on the road we took from her previous home. A rude rmore stupid bunch of people have yet to be created, than the lot that overtook her, on both sides, screaming, whooping, and behaving like idiots. This was a 16.3 Clydie, with feet the size of dustbin lids, who luckily for the,. ignored the lot of them. She could and should have kicked them into next week. I would have thought it was appropriate for cyclists to follow the highway code, just as it is for horse riders to.


----------



## ferrador (3 September 2011)

i remember not long ago when a very prominent MP thumped a person live on camera and most people thought it was right . this incident should in reflect on a persons ability to do his work  in a professional manner
chris


----------



## Rowreach (3 September 2011)

ferrador said:



			i remember not long ago when a very prominent MP thumped a person live on camera and most people thought it was right . this incident should in reflect on a persons ability to do his work  in a professional manner
chris
		
Click to expand...

lol well he was a prime example of someone with a foul temper who relied on his fists because he was unable to form a coherent sentence, lacked the necessary self control to turn the other cheek, who had the morals of a tom cat, and who probably wouldn't know what professionalism meant, let alone be able to spell it 

Road rage incidents kill.

I can't believe so many of you think it's acceptable to stop your car in the middle of a busy town and smack someone so hard in the face that you knock him off his bike and onto the pavement.  Oh, and then be dim enough to lie to the police about it even when you've been caught on camera.  Ferrador I'm surprised you think he's a credit to your profession


----------



## ferrador (3 September 2011)

hey steady on i am not defending anybody , i am saying dont knock the actions because he shoes horses , if an MP can do it publicly we should all be allowed to it . 
chris


----------



## Oberon (3 September 2011)

If he were my farrier, I'd sack him. He seems like the type to wallop horses with a rasp.

It's all our responsibilty to behave courteously on the road. No one has more right to it than anyone else.

As a car driver, I see it as my responsibilty to show care to vulnerable road users like horses, cyclists and motorbikers. I am the one in the dangerous weapon, so I am the one who has to behave like an adult, whether I like them or not.


----------



## perfect11s (3 September 2011)

Rowreach said:



			Road rage incidents kill.



Click to expand...

 sorry but it is rare that a  good rider driver or other sensible road user to find themselves a victim of road rage it is usaly  the result of agressive or more likely selfish actions  that will push someone to lose it !!!  not condoning it just saying why and how it can be avoided by pulling over if you can only go at alot less speed  than the prevaling conditions would allow other vehicles to legaly travel at , not hoging the middle lane or driving  with fog lights on when it's not foggy cutting people up or pulling out infront of someone that causes them to have to brake to avoid a colision or a cylist forcing up the inside of trafic ,   the other thing  to remember is people have other things going on in their lives and a idiot is all it needs to tip someone over the edge .. think
of other road users and  be relaxed......


----------



## Brownmare (3 September 2011)

YorksG said:



			Some years ago we were hacking a newly bought horse home, a cycle race was happening on the road we took from her previous home. A rude rmore stupid bunch of people have yet to be created, than the lot that overtook her, on both sides, screaming, whooping, and behaving like idiots. This was a 16.3 Clydie, with feet the size of dustbin lids, who luckily for the,. ignored the lot of them. She could and should have kicked them into next week. I would have thought it was appropriate for cyclists to follow the highway code, just as it is for horse riders to.
		
Click to expand...

I think that sums it up nicely 

I know cyclists are as vulnerable as horse riders on the roads but I have yet to be thanked by a single cyclist of the thousands I have met on the roads and I am always courteous and give them plenty of room both in a car and on a horse. Contrast that with the horse riders I meet of whom about 90% thank me (apparently for simply being there not doing anything special) and the motorcyclists who unfailingly slow / stop /turn off their engines for me when hacking past them, often without being asked. And God bless the motorbikers who let my mare spend 5 minutes sniffing their bikes after she has been frightened by cyclists riding up her a*se on a bridleway despite me wearing a "Please pass wide & slow" tabard. Now where is a nice brick wall I can bang my head on  

I should add that I am in no way condoning the behaviour of the farrier in question but I do think cyclists should take a long, hard look in the mirror occasionally........

Oh, and I forgot to mention the cyclist who overtook me on the left while going downhill in a horsebox in a 30 limit. THANK GOD I am good at checking my mirrors and I still nearly soiled my underwear because the road was narrow and traffic was coming the other way so I had no way of giving him any more room if he had needed it *bangs head*


----------



## nona1 (5 September 2011)

I wouldn't normally have any sympathy for someone who acted like this, but reading the story he was driving to the undertakers to arrange his mother's funeral, who had died a few days before. I know I wouldn't be my usual self under that situation, and it could be that this was totally out of character and he lashed out more as a response to his grief than anything else.


----------



## marmalade76 (5 September 2011)

perfect11s said:



			sorry but it is rare that a  good rider driver or other sensible road user to find themselves a victim of road rage it is usaly  the result of agressive or more likely selfish actions  that will push someone to lose it !!!  not condoning it just saying why and how it can be avoided by pulling over if you can only go at alot less speed  than the prevaling conditions would allow other vehicles to legaly travel at , not hoging the middle lane or driving  with fog lights on when it's not foggy cutting people up or pulling out infront of someone that causes them to have to brake to avoid a colision or a cylist forcing up the inside of trafic ,   the other thing  to remember is people have other things going on in their lives and a idiot is all it needs to tip someone over the edge .. think
of other road users and  be relaxed......
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this.

These lycra clad cyclists are the most arrogant of road users, they seem to have this 'I have a right to be on the road and **** everyone else' attitude. They ride virtually in the middle of the road and go too slow to follow but too fast to pass quickly and safely. I had to follow one for a mile along a country lane not long ago, he passed several passing places. Once, the the same lane, I managed to get past one when towing, only for him to pass me when I was waiting at the level crossing and I was stuck behind him again!!!! They want cars to give them plenty of room, yet when it comes to them passing cars, they will squeeze through the smallest gap. They want to be treated as and afforded the same rights as other vehicles, yet ride through red lights when it suits them and they are the only people on the road who NEVER slow down when passing me when I'm on a horse.

Yet yesterday, I came up behind two normal, non-lycra clad folks on bikes on the same lane, when the heard me coming they both pulled over and stopped while I passed.


----------



## HashRouge (5 September 2011)

nona1 said:



			I wouldn't normally have any sympathy for someone who acted like this, but reading the story he was driving to the undertakers to arrange his mother's funeral, who had died a few days before. I know I wouldn't be my usual self under that situation, and it could be that this was totally out of character and he lashed out more as a response to his grief than anything else.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought. I'm not in any way condoning his behaviour, but it sounds like he may not exactly have been in his normal frame of mind. And considering that he is what, 29, it sounds like his mother may not simply have died of old age. So yes, report him to the police, but then leave it to them. All this publishing the video on youtube and publicizing his contact details strike me as being in poor taste. And yes, I'm feeling pretty anti-cyclist right now, considering that one nearly gave my mare a heart attack yesterday when it whizzed passed at goodness knows how many miles per hour without slowing down in the slightest.


----------



## junglefairy (5 September 2011)

I'm a "lycra clad cyclist" and a horse rider. Not all of us are arrogant tw*ts (in fact none of my cycling mates are) How many riders have I passed when driving, riding double breasted on narrow country roads, arrogant jodhpur clad tw*ts


----------



## M_G (5 September 2011)

My Brother is a Triathlete doing Iron man competitions and is regularly cycling 100k plus a day in his lycra suit (no different to us in boots and breeches) & he has said the most impatient drivers who try to run him off the road are the ones with please pass horses wide and slow or similar in the back window *shakes head*

I overtake cyclists in a similar way to how I would a horse, they have as much right to ride 2 abreast as we do and it only takes perhaps 60 seconds to slow down and pass properly, I think its about time we all showed a little more respect for slower road users when we are in our cars


----------



## M_G (5 September 2011)

marmalade76 said:



			Totally agree with this.

These lycra clad cyclists are the most arrogant of road users, they seem to have this 'I have a right to be on the road and **** everyone else' attitude. They ride virtually in the middle of the road and go too slow to follow but too fast to pass quickly and safely. I had to follow one for a mile along a country lane not long ago, he passed several passing places. Once, the the same lane, I managed to get past one when towing, only for him to pass me when I was waiting at the level crossing and I was stuck behind him again!!!! They want cars to give them plenty of room, yet when it comes to them passing cars, they will squeeze through the smallest gap. They want to be treated as and afforded the same rights as other vehicles, yet ride through red lights when it suits them and they are the only people on the road who NEVER slow down when passing me when I'm on a horse.
		
Click to expand...

I have heard this said so many times about horse riders....


----------



## ferrador (5 September 2011)

until cyclists pay road tax and full insurance they should be banned from the public highway 
chris


----------



## M_G (5 September 2011)

Ferrador are you stuck in the past? Road tax ceased to exist in the 1950's I think you mean vehicle excise duty & I guess from your comment you don't ride a horse or bicycle on the public highway


----------



## Pachamama (5 September 2011)

ferrador said:



			until cyclists pay road tax and full insurance they should be banned from the public highway 
chris
		
Click to expand...

Which is what drivers often say about horse riders.


----------



## combat_claire (7 September 2011)

junglefairy said:



			I'm a "lycra clad cyclist" and a horse rider. Not all of us are arrogant tw*ts (in fact none of my cycling mates are) How many riders have I passed when driving, riding double breasted on narrow country roads, arrogant jodhpur clad tw*ts 

Click to expand...

Well said Junglefairy, as a cyclist, rider, pedestrian and motorist it is my view that those folk residing in glass houses are in no position to throw stones. 

I can't count the number of times I have not been thanked by a rider that I have crawled by in my car or the times I have sat behind 2 riders having a good old gossip whilst they ride two abreast completely oblivious to traffic behind them. 

It is also frightening to have someone nearly take your leg out with their car because they cannot be bothered to use mirrors or wait five seconds for a better place to pass your bike. 

A bit of tolerance from all road users to other groups who have as much right to be on the tarmac as anyone else on this forum wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## combat_claire (7 September 2011)

ferrador said:



			until cyclists pay road tax and full insurance they should be banned from the public highway 
chris
		
Click to expand...

I pay vehicle excise duty for my car, surely since when I am riding my bike, my car is not on the road and vice versa then the VED contribution can surely cover my use of both wheeled vehicles.


----------



## Miss L Toe (7 September 2011)

perfect11s said:



			I would make agressive cycling a capital offence there isnt a more unplesant and selfish group of people as some cyclists, absoulute self centerd scum and thats being generous .......
		
Click to expand...

please keep away from me


----------



## marmalade76 (7 September 2011)

M_G said:



			I have heard this said so many times about horse riders....
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with you!!

I suppose my problem is I don't see that many horses on the roads (perhaps it's because we have so many bridleways and a huge common) and the horses I do see are generally on quite country roads and lanes, whereas I see many, many cyclists and they are everywhere I go!


----------



## combat_claire (7 September 2011)

M_G said:



			I overtake cyclists in a similar way to how I would a horse, they have as much right to ride 2 abreast as we do and it only takes perhaps 60 seconds to slow down and pass properly, I think its about time we all showed a little more respect for slower road users when we are in our cars
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this MG. 

I love taking my mountain bike out. I am fed up with other road users whose sole aim seems to be to try and flatten me. If you pull off the verge in front of me in a car without checking mirrors, the worst that happens is some scratched paintwork; try that stunt when I am on a bike and you could break my leg or kill me.


----------



## marmalade76 (7 September 2011)

M_G said:



			I have heard this said so many times about horse riders....
		
Click to expand...

I've just thought of one, won't take her hand off the rein to thank drivers who do slow down, quite happy to take it off to wave them down if they don't!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 September 2011)

junglefairy said:



			I'm a "lycra clad cyclist" and a horse rider. Not all of us are arrogant tw*ts (in fact none of my cycling mates are) How many riders have I passed when driving, riding double breasted on narrow country roads, arrogant jodhpur clad tw*ts 

Click to expand...

We have a lot of lycra cyclists in our area and they don't worry the horses really now as we're used to them speeding up behind us and whizzing by. 

However, when a group of cyclists are out on the road, why don't they ever pull over or make room for motorists? So often I've been stuck behind a group for a couple of miles, driving in 2nd gear until we get to a junction. Not only that, but I have never,ever been thanked by one for being patient and keeping back.

Perhaps thats why they're seen as arrogant and a different breed from ordinary cyclists.


----------



## Equibrit (8 September 2011)

So - it's just fine and dandy to allow cyclists to hit cars they think are too close ?


----------



## claireandnadia (8 September 2011)

Whoops that it was all on camera but cyclists in my area drive me nuts, I at least once a day come across about 10 of them riding together all taking up a whole lane while they chat as they go along.


----------



## Shutterbug (8 September 2011)

The fact of the matter is that cyclists have just as much legal right to be on the roads as horse riders, cars and pedestrians do.  We had a duty of care to each other to be respectful and not cause accidents by driving too close or driving too fast - its not difficult and its not rocket science.  And any reasonable person would not get out of car and smack someone simply for slapping their hand on their car - regardless of the reasons for doing so


----------



## Alec Swan (8 September 2011)

Well said,  Hevs.  It's called a Public Highway,  for a very good reason.  A courteous approach to our usage,  wouldn't be such a difficult thing,  would it?

Alec.


----------



## Oberon (8 September 2011)

Equibrit said:



			So - it's just fine and dandy to allow cyclists to hit cars they think are too close ?
		
Click to expand...

Hell yea - having been hit as a child by a careless driver....I am very happy for horse riders and cyclists to slap cars.

If they can reach your car, you're too damn close!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (8 September 2011)

gemin1eye said:



			Just imagine if you were one of those idiotic horse riders who thinks its acceptable to hit a car with a whip as it goes past - this could be you!
		
Click to expand...

I have done this, if the car thinks its ok to take my foot out the stirrup with their wing mirror then I think its ok to rap the handle of my whip off the roof, sure as heck makes them stop and/or crap themselves.

People need to be more giving when driving riding or cycling, we are all to wrapped up in ourselves and in our own reasons for getting from A to B to bother about who else is on the roads.

He shouldnt have done what he did, it was a moment of anger and I'd LOVE to hear from someone who hasnt had that moment of rage when they have wanted to hit someone/something for what ever reason  i wouldnt sack him or discriminate against him if he was good at his job and had never caused anyone any bother before this.


----------



## minigal (10 September 2011)

Good grief this post is scary!

My 60 yo Dad cycles to work and back (26 miles) 3-4 times a week.  He does it to keep himself fit and alive longer and to be greener and better for the environment.  They can't win can they?  I sincerely hope he never meets some of you lot driving as TBH it sounds like a totally terrifying prospect!  Calling them scum??  Really??!  Words fail me (although I am going to carry on....)

As a driver and rider I am sure I have suffered my fair share of frustrations and anger from slower/faster/impatient/etc roadusers but somehow I manage to contain it all and show some patience and courtesy for my fellow humans.  We all share this world and so it's roads/lanes etc so why is it always a battle?  

Also I work on an extremely busy trauma unit and we have more than enough work to do thankyou without Road Rage giving us anymore customers.


----------



## SusannaF (14 September 2011)

Oberon said:



			Hell yea - having been hit as a child by a careless driver....I am very happy for horse riders and cyclists to slap cars.

If they can reach your car, you're too damn close!
		
Click to expand...


Exactly. If another _car_ drove so close to them that they clipped wing mirrors, they'd be complaining about "irresponsible driving".


----------



## irishdraught (14 September 2011)

Putting the assault to one side for a moment.......

It is all about consideration to other road users. No matter what you drive or ride you should offer consideration. The farrier shouldn't have driven so close and those who are slower on the road than others should not intentionally obstruct the highway, whether that be car/wagon drivers and/or cyclists and horse riders.

As a horse rider, we are vulnerable, but when we ride on the roads, we should do so in a responsible manner ie: be visible to others, not use a mobile whilst riding along and being aware of others on the roads, including those behind us. ALL road users should use this ethic.

I have come across the group of cyclists who ride so close together, you cannot get past one at a time and have to wait for a gap long enough to pass them all at once, usually after trawling after them for miles; I have also come across the horse rider who is slopping along in a world of their own and I have also encountered idiots in cars (as previously mentioned driving lethal weapons).

Each and all have their arrogant group amongst them, just don't be one yourself. If everyone showed consideration to others there would be much more tollerance of one another.

I am not offering an opinion on what the farrier did, we all have had moments when we would have liked to punch someones lights out, for whatever reason, just not all of us have followed through with it!! Hitting someones car, slapping a whip over a roof or potentially causing damage by some other means also shows a lack of restraint - we all show anger in different ways. I am not justifying anything, just offering an opinion!!!!!


Phew


----------



## Cuffey (14 September 2011)

Irish Draught
I need a LIKE button, so much sense


----------



## minkymoo (15 September 2011)

I'm not going to comment on the farrier incident as I don't really know enough about the background, but will offer 2 POV's about pro cyclists. 

Whilst riding I have had the rude lot who whizz past but I often find that Horse senses them before me so I turn around and say something to them; often a good morning/afternoon/hello which gets them to say something back then Horse is less worried. I have also found some nice onces who say hello or can we pass. 

It's all about tolerance, though I have to be honest, I didn't feel much for the group of 5 who didn't consider to move over as I drove past on a twisty narrow road who then all threw me an evil look as I managed to squeeze past. I don't understand why as a rider I will move over to let someone past but some cyclists feel they don't have to? Not very courteous is it?


----------



## perfect11s (15 September 2011)

minkymoo said:



			I'm not going to comment on the farrier incident as I don't really know enough about the background, but will offer 2 POV's about pro cyclists. 

Whilst riding I have had the rude lot who whizz past but I often find that Horse senses them before me so I turn around and say something to them; often a good morning/afternoon/hello which gets them to say something back then Horse is less worried. I have also found some nice onces who say hello or can we pass. 

It's all about tolerance, though I have to be honest, I didn't feel much for the group of 5 who didn't consider to move over as I drove past on a twisty narrow road who then all threw me an evil look as I managed to squeeze past. I don't understand why as a rider I will move over to let someone past but some cyclists feel they don't have to? Not very courteous is it?
		
Click to expand...

 I think wheras us riders are taught and tend  to be humble and polite to other road users , cyclists tend to adopt a pack mentality and feel safe in a group 
maybe its testosrone or pure arogance, but seldom does an encounter with them leave you with a warm feeling towards them..... like the op always best to be considerate  hard some times but best in the long run.....   I aways have a chuckle to myself  they do look daft, skin tight lycra and when they are hunched over look  just like  oven ready chickens to me


----------



## minkymoo (15 September 2011)

I'd rather eat a chicken than a cyclist, all chewy and sinewey! Urgh!

There are a few nice ones though! I met a few today on my hack after I had a ruck with a rude BMW driver. They laughed and said they'd never heard such blue language sound so posh!! :O


----------

